# Revolut to offer French IBANs



## bhamham (Feb 19, 2017)

If this happens it will be good news for those seeking a FR IBAN account.



https://www.igen.fr/services/2022/05/pour-lutter-contre-les-discriminations-revolut-va-bientot-proposer-des-iban-francais-130035?fbclid=IwAR0u0ffndxHkxu8YIo3HnKdCfefIwWk6rCxtGphDiDuZJdDOQ4mtGQ-dWK4


----------

